# App visio sur iPad 2



## Quentiiin (27 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde. 
Comme je vais partir 3 semaines à l'étranger, je cherche une application qui me permettra de faire de la visio avec mon iPad 2. J'ai installé skype (version de l'iPhone), mais apparemment, il n'y a pas de visio. 
Y a t-t-il une appli tierce pour faire de la visio avec des gens qui utilisent skype sur leur ordi ?

Parce que soyons honnêtes, personne n'utilise FaceTime.


----------



## Alexis176 (28 Mars 2011)

Tu peux tester également l'application Tango.


----------



## sergio (28 Mars 2011)

Quentiiin a dit:


> Salut tout le monde.
> Comme je vais partir 3 semaines à l'étranger, je cherche une application qui me permettra de faire de la visio avec mon iPad 2. J'ai installé skype (version de l'iPhone), mais apparemment, il n'y a pas de visio.
> Y a t-t-il une appli tierce pour faire de la visio avec des gens qui utilisent skype sur leur ordi ?
> 
> Parce que soyons honnêtes, personne n'utilise FaceTime.




Hello

Skype n'a pas la visio sur l'iPad et iphone ?
Je croyais que si depuis peu !!  j'ai même vu des video de démo sur le net.  
Je n'ai pas encore mon iPad, mais je comptais bcp sur skype pour la visio en complément de facetime !


----------



## badboy71 (28 Mars 2011)

skype permet la visio, je l'utilise trés souvent avec mon iPhone 4 donc bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

Pour l'instant bizarrement pas d'application skype sur AppStore pour iPad... Walt and see...


----------



## yanouil (27 Juin 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour l'instant bizarrement pas d'application skype sur AppStore pour iPad... Walt and see...


On peut utiliser la version. iPhone de soupe sur l'iPad, et ça marche très bien.
Mais c'est sur qu'une vrai version iPad serait mieux.


----------



## regsam (29 Juin 2011)

Ne vous inquiétez pas, la nouvelle version de Skype arrive. 
En attendant, Fring marche tres bien en video dans sa nouvelle version iPad.


----------

